# Buckling with white eyelids and gums- Anemia/worms?



## GoatLover19 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a 5 1/2 mo. old buckling who is acting sick. He doesn't have dyeriah yet, and it looks like he's urinating fine. 

We wormed him with all the other goats (a herd of 6 does and a boar buckling) using Basic H-2 (1/4c. to 50 gal.) for about a week or more, stopped a week ago. 

He's a Nubian-Alpine mix. He's weaned, but nurses once in a while on one of the does. The abundant rain lately is probably making the worm population go up, so we got some dry alfalfa hay which they are feeding on now as well as pasture.

He and the boar buckling are kept in a separate paddock from the girls.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Your goats anemic and in trouble!
Get a real wormer like Ivomec injectable and 'orally' worm them now, today!!!!!
I would get him some red cell to to help battle that anemia.

Dont wait or that goat may die fast.

Goats can not be wormed the way you are trying.
They need measured amounts that each goat gets straight in their mouth or some inject them deepening on drug, need, and past success.
Mixing anything, even organics with food or water does nothing for a heavy worm load like you have now.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Check this page for dewormers and dosages. You need the one for stomach worms, Haemonchus contortus:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,8934.0.html


----------



## GoatLover19 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. We've had goats live with anemia for weeks before, I just was worried about this one since he was acting lethargic. 

About half an hour after I posted, I drenched him with a solution of Basic H-2 according to directions on this page. According to Barbara, the symptoms should disappear soon (although he does not have bottle jaw at this point).

The other one that has white eyelids is a 2yr.-old doe who doesn't act sick at all (she is not pregnant or in milk). I gave her and the rest of the goats the same drench. 

Alice, thank you for the page link, but it says I have to be logged in to see it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Basic H? Isn't that Amway soap?

OK, I looked it up. Shaklee. It says on the page it's non-toxic. It isn't going to kill worms or save your goats.

Here's a discussion of why not to use it:
http://www.naturesharmonyfarm.com/g.../2008/1/17/basic-h-vs-diatomaceous-earth.html


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Register and log in. You will have a wonderful resource at your fingertips on dairygoatinfo.com

Cydectin Cattle Pour On, but administered orally

1 cc / 22 pounds of animal weight


----------



## GoatLover19 (Sep 19, 2009)

Basic H is sold by Shaklee and is recommended by Joel Salitan as a dewormer. 
We used it before and it worked, because when we ran out we had bad worm problems.


----------



## GoatLover19 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Well, I guess everybody has their guru. :cowboy:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you could kill worms by using soap, there wouldnt be so much research going on to find REAL worm medicines.

He's already had the treatment and it didnt work
Time to use a wormer that does


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

If you have barberpole I'm afraid your Basic H is no match. Perhaps it can be effective with a light worm load (I'd like to see some studies on this "dewormer") but you have a severe case on your hands. I'd use Cydectin and give some Fortified B complex and something like Red Cell to start building back his blood. Anemic goats can go down quick and be suspeptible to other illnesses. It would also be helpful to get a fecal to see exactly what parasites you're dealing with.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

IMO, its quite obvious your soap stuff does not work since you have very sick goats!
And using it again is not going to fix this.
An anemic goat even with proper care takes some time to get those healthy colored gums back. After the worms are gone with a real wormer it takes time for the animal to rebuild a healthy system again.

Some natural ways are very good and there are some that are very bad. IMO this is a bad way. There is nothing in that stuff thats going to be beneficial to a goat. At least herbals have benefits even if an herbal wormer doesn't work, it still has its vitamin herbal qualities.

This soap stuff serves no purpose other than to keep your goat with a high worm load, hence the white gums and in poor health.
You even admit this has happened before and just this one goat you worry about? A goat with pale gums is not healthy!!! 

A goat with a worm load is not healthy!


----------

